# Fancy trunks and then there is me...



## JAZZMAN! (Feb 23, 2003)

Just figuring this stuff out and I plan on building one, Just wondering if anyone has some advice on how to go about it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on starting your build. At the risk of saying too much stuff that you already know or are going to fight me on this will be short:

1) Those rubber mounts you used for your frame in the first picture are going to do diddly squat lol. I actually laughed out loud at work and my coworkers are staring at me. Think about it for a minute, i'm sure you can come up with a solution that will work

2) Not sure styrofoam is the optimal choice if you don't enjoy squeaks. Especially in an application like this. Try a butyl rubber between the surfaces instead or EPDM gasket sheeting even. Butyl will adhere them but leave that minimal gap so no squeaks occur but it's more of a permanent solution, epdm or natural rubbers will just be a proper material spacer if you ever want to take it out because it doesn't keep things stuck in place

3) I'm not inspired by your center beam concept or know why it is even there. It does very very little for the overall strength of the whole flooring system and you will run into some problems in the future with squeaking if you don't do it properly. You are literally losing all that space below the floor for nothing, at least box it in and put some tool drawers in it or design something functional into that space

4) Said epdm or natural rubber mentioned above would be a great idea to put between the flooring and the beams you have to prevent movement as well as lessen vibration transfer

5) You are going to hate having the compressors mounted above the floor just due to sound unless you are just doing it for looks. Either way take a listen to their sound levels a few times before deciding where to finally mount them.

6) For a cleaner look possibly look at flipping the tank around 180 degrees and having all the fittings on the back, then just lines coming over or under the tank to show them off.

7) Any particular reason for raising the floor so much? Seems like an awful big gap for lots of wasted space. The manifold could be located down below in that empty area and you could make a nice solid 2"x2" hardwood frame to hold everything on. It also seems like you are playing mind tricks on yourself by adding all those wiring holes, there really isn't that much wiring in these systems. And by using flexible tubing under the floor you can really manipulate the manifold into being located anywhere underneath while still maintaining access to it for troubleshooting/problems.


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

Always difficult to see in photos, I recommend an 1/8" to 1/4" gap all the way around. It will expand and contract with humidity and temperature.

Looks good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the hardwood raised section, i really do.

However the compressor stands really stick out to me like a sore thumb and detract from the cleanliness of it. Honestly i think it would just be cleaner without the platforms and bolting the compressors to the floor. It would also have the same amount of vibrations lol because right now that "vibration dampening" solution you have will do absolutely nothing to get rid of vibrations or sounds. You make it sound like it's going to save the day, but the layer will do nothing to help, sorry to say. 

If you wanted to get fancy, some brackets like these would tie everything together and actually give you some vibration dampening. Try something like these brackets if you want to actually get rid of vibrations from happening, the springs will absorb 95% of the vibrations.


----------



## AirSlamIt (Jun 19, 2015)

MechEngg said:


> I like the hardwood raised section, i really do.
> 
> However the compressor stands really stick out to me like a sore thumb and detract from the cleanliness of it. Honestly i think it would just be cleaner without the platforms and bolting the compressors to the floor. It would also have the same amount of vibrations lol because right now that "vibration dampening" solution you have will do absolutely nothing to get rid of vibrations or sounds. You make it sound like it's going to save the day, but the layer will do nothing to help, sorry to say.
> 
> If you wanted to get fancy, some brackets like these would tie everything together and actually give you some vibration dampening. Try something like these brackets if you want to actually get rid of vibrations from happening, the springs will absorb 95% of the vibrations.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AirSlamIt (Jun 19, 2015)

JAZZMAN! said:


> Where can I buy the brackets I just want the part that mounts to the compressors. I have the air lift ones on order but taking a while to get here. Also I was going to keep this on tabs but we have the technology required to determine vibrations and source.
> 
> Pico scope. Already determined vibrations from rear deck lid due to solid mount and floor is a known point as well. Not about eliminating about transfer


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Compressor-...tem-/381498746065?vxp=mtr&hash=item58d318e4d1


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You have a mk4 jetta right?
Agreed the rear deck lid is terrible for sound throughput

Try http://www.b-quiet.com/products/b-quiet-extreme-12sqft to lay down over the entire metal surface beneath the actual deck lid
Then use http://www.b-quiet.com/products/b-quiet-vcomp glued to the bottom of the deck lid

That is what i used to eliminate nearly all sound transfer to the cabin area. Pics below of my initial attempt which surprisingly worked very very well, but i ended up filling out more of the platform. It is hard to trim and fit and trim and fit etc but you can get 90% coverage


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Tons of work going into this! Looks like it will be really nice. A trunk set up really does depend on what the owner wants. I personally have done 4 set ups now and the last one I did was focused on weight. I did not want all of the weight of wood. So I used as little as possible and went with primer white MDF boards. They will crumble upon rear impact easier as well. I wrapped some of them in trunk liner (speaker box carpet) 

A trunk set up can be functional and not look good but I personally don't care about the sound of compressors. I used an Accuair EXO set up in my mk2 and mounted it all to grandmas old 1970's laminate coffee table for the surface. I like the fact that you are getting creative. This should be fun and can be artistic as well.

Good luck!


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------

